# Pacman endgrain cutting board - 660 pieces



## johnstoc

Have been wanting to do one of these for a while, finally made it happen! Pacman scene in 660 pieces. Text was inspired by a card my girlfriend got me which cracked me up.

Maple, walnut, and cherry. Finished dimensions ~16"X22"X2". There are a few people on Etsy that sell similar boards for ~$150, I have no idea how these guys make any money. I spent $100 on lumber and have at least 15 hours into it. Granted, you could get cheaper lumber if you shop around and have access to a planer and jointer, and could crank subsequent ones out faster. But still...


----------



## rick_english

Very cool....


----------



## mkriggen

Very nicely done, and very cool reference for the caption:thumbsup:.



> I have no idea how these guys make any money


Easy answer...they don't. From a market standpoint, once you include time spent, very few craftsmen make anything close to a profit. Most just hope to make enough to cover materials for the next project.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Godslayer

I am legitimately impressed, maybe this summer I should copy you and make my project a cutting board. P.S. that's epic, I love the details in the wording and choices of lumber, really top notch stuff.


----------



## Zwiefel

Love it. Nicely done.


----------



## Mrmnms

I'm a little slow. My daughter had to explain that she thought I was an omnomnomnivore . Then she show me the t shirt image again. Cool board, great patience .


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Thats an awesome board! However with just 6 more pieces you could make a DEVIL AWESOME board


----------



## WildBoar

That is very cool -- nice work! Next projects -- Space Invaders and Frogger!


----------



## Dave Martell

Nice job Chris


----------



## toddnmd

Very nice work--thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnstoc

If anyone decides to tackle a similar project, there is some good info here. This helped me out a bit, tips on what to do and also what not to do.

http://m.imgur.com/a/3TEI6


----------



## Lefty

mkriggen said:


> Very nicely done, and very cool reference for the caption:thumbsup:.
> 
> 
> Easy answer...they don't. From a market standpoint, once you include time spent, very few craftsmen make anything close to a profit. Most just hope to make enough to cover materials for the next project.
> 
> Be well,
> Mikey



Mikey nailed it. I often tell people that I run the worst business in the world, because all I do is make a piece or two to keep the lights on, and buy a coffee. This is all for the love of the game. 

The board looks amazing, by the way!


----------

